
Ask HN: Why not hardcode the Google search home page into Chrome? - svenfaw
It&#x27;s already mirrored through their CDN, but wouldn&#x27;t shipping a cached copy of the Google.com page into Chrome still save huge amounts of bandwidth and resources?
======
coderobe
How so? If google wanted to save bandwidth, they would simply up the cache
time of their page(s), baking some version into the browser only saves the
very first load. Doesn't seem like a decent strategy to face potential
backlash for baking in their search page when the same thing, sans the initial
load, can be accomplished with other techniques

